
Objectivity in journalism became a matter of opinion - martincmartin
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2020/07/15/how-objectivity-in-journalism-became-a-matter-of-opinion
======
dlivingston
Does anyone have a link to a non-paywalled version?

------
aaron695
[https://archive.is/0Vyx0](https://archive.is/0Vyx0)

And this article is the bias'ed BS why we will all dump journalists and go to
blogs since journalists clearly can't do their jobs and not lie.

> After Mr Trump told four non-white congresswomen to “go back” to the “crime-
> infested places from which they came”

Here's the actual tweet -
[https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/11503813950780006...](https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/1150381395078000643?lang=en)

This tweet is not accurately represented by the above quote as far as I'm
concerned.

And it annoys me since they could also have linked it, but didn't, because
they still think they are the gatekeepers to information.

~~~
lazulicurio
I'm curious 1) in what way you think the quote isn't representative of the
president's tweet? 2) how you would distill the tweet into one sentence if you
were asked to summarize it for an article?

~~~
aaron695
2) I thought about it and I can't. I don't have the written skills. I would
have to quote it in whole or a large section. I also think a tweet is toxic
because it's short, but a sentence is worse.

1) Their quote is a textbook cliche. It implies he's a hillbilly to stupid to
even know what you can and can't say. His wording was not that.

I would never have used this tweet in this article. It's too complex.

~~~
klyrs
Whole articles were written about that tweet; it isn't the focus of this
article, it's being used to illustrate a point.

He's not a "hillbilly" (that's a derogatory sideswipe btw) and he's not
stupid, either. The tweet is selected because it's one example of Trump's very
long history of racism. His words were written by him, and if they give the
impression that he's _racist_ , well, that's the thrust of the article: you
chose your own euphemisms, exposing your own biases, but refraining from
calling his words and actions racist isn't "objective" in sight of the
evidence.

